# GM Announces Another Four Recalls



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> So much for more recalls from GM being just a possibility. The American automaker has announced four more recalls that affects 428,211 vehicles in the U.S.
> 
> The first recall almost comes as no surprise considering the recent stop-sale order on the Chevrolet Cruze. A total of 29,019 Chevrolet Cruze sedans from the 2013-2014 model year are being recalled to replace the driver’s side air bag inflator. An additional 4,066 units are affected in Canada according to GM. The American automaker is aware of one injury related to the airbag issue.
> 
> ...


For even more information about this story, GM Announces Another Four Recalls please visit AutoGuide.com.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

At least they're taking care of business. Good luck getting this from Microsoft or Sony on a broken console


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

It actually makes me want to buy future GM product. I think they are learning their lesson and won't be as careless in the future.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup I love seeing recalls. Means they're cleaning up their act


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

REDemption said:


> It actually makes me want to buy future GM product. I think they are learning their lesson and won't be as careless in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I honestly cannot see this as being careless. 1 Injury? No injuries? No problems??? What is going on here??? Most manufacturers have to have a dozen fatalities on their car before they take action!!!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It's not like they keep repeating the same errors either. Some cars it's a weld, others an airbag, and some an axleshaft. What can ya do? Stuff is manufactured all over the place. You're going to get that lazy POS welder getting paid crap that does a bad job welding or a robot programmed incorrectly for the same reasons. It happens; if you want a car you have to accept that crap isn't perfect. ****, NASA has strict controls and still manages to jack stuff up.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

cruze-control said:


> this car still isnt available here locally but since its already available elsewhere i was wondering if there are any bodykits available for this car? if there is what kind of kits are out there?


Pinto!!!

Oh jk, they still never took action


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It's not like they keep repeating the same errors either. Some cars it's a weld, others an airbag, and some an axleshaft. What can ya do? Stuff is manufactured all over the place. You're going to get that lazy POS welder getting paid crap that does a bad job welding or a robot programmed incorrectly for the same reasons. It happens; if you want a car you have to accept that crap isn't perfect. ****, NASA has strict controls and still manages to jack stuff up.


Don't know what GM's welders make but the welder at our local ship yard make $40+/hr. If that's crap money then I don't know what good money is


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I honestly cannot see this as being careless. 1 Injury? No injuries? No problems??? What is going on here??? Most manufacturers have to have a dozen fatalities on their car before they take action!!!


Smh. Careless in the way they handled recalls in general. Waiting too long, etc... That's what I meant!! I know all cars at some point risk being recalled. I'm just glad they are being pro active!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Don't know what GM's welders make but the welder at our local ship yard make $40+/hr. If that's crap money then I don't know what good money is


Let me do that 5 hours a day, 4 days a week and I'll survive. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

First, we need to all understand that GM does not manufacture every single part that goes into their vehicles. They have vendors/sub- contractors that produce most of the components that go into their vehicle. Yes, they are responsible and I agree with iTZ SADISTIK - its good that they are taking care of business. I work in the aviation industry and "quality escapes" from a vendor happens all the time, it is just not has publicized.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We aren't getting parts from China for a while .


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Pinto!!!
> 
> Oh jk, they still never took action


you most know YOU IS the money man!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> We aren't getting parts from China for a while .


???????


----------



## hwruff (Sep 21, 2014)

The welds are all done by automation which means they are done by a robot someone types in the programs and the robot does the work.


----------

